# New Buck Mark Barrel!!!



## JeffWard

Can't wait... Faster, UPS, faster!

The one I oredered is 10", matte Black, with silver flutes... This picture is shiny black w/ black flutes. (I'll post mine as soon as it's assembled)

Now... C-More sight... or Burris Fast Fire????

Decisions...

Anyone wanna compare pistol groups at 50yds???

JW


----------



## Mike Barham

Okay, *Jeff*, I'll bite. To what tactical problem is the barrel a solution? :mrgreen:

Seriously, it should be a fun gun. I'd get the C-More.


----------



## Shipwreck

Run and buy an FN PS90 by the 31st and get a free C-MOre sight 

I like my buckmark - but my hands are not steady enough for me to buy one of those aftermarket barrels.

I did get lucky to buy a new (unused), factory 5 1/2" barrel for $100. When I bought my Camper, I could only get the 4" version, but wanted the 5 1/2" version.

I managed to sell my 4" barrel for the same price - so it worked out well.


----------



## JeffWard

Mike Barham said:


> Okay, *Jeff*, I'll bite. To what tactical problem is the barrel a solution? :mrgreen:
> 
> Seriously, it should be a fun gun. I'd get the C-More.


Tactical solution??? I can poke yer eye out from 2.75 inches farther away? I'll have to buy a longer range case...? I'd like to get an extra 13.575 ft per sec out of a 22LR??? I'm 6'4" and 240lbs... Everything I have is LONGER...

Why would someone put a 6 inch Bar Sto barrel in a Glock or XD?
Why would a sniper choose a longer barrel for 1000M shots?

I WANNA SHOOT OFF GNATS-NUTS AT 50 YARDS!!!!

Seriously. I want to shoot rimfire steel matches and "Olymipic" matches recreationally. There's no restrictions I've found on barrel-length, and the competition is from a low-ready, not from the leather. The longer TS barrel is lighter, even with 3 inches more reach, and significantly more accurate than the factory Browning barrel.

Second... I think it looks cool, and with no front sight on mine, super clean.

Third... I want to modify the heck out of everything I own, and don't want to f___ with my XDs. They are approaching perfect as-is for their jobs.


----------



## JeffWard

Mike, 
I'm down to C-More (4 MOA, adjustable intensity), Burris Fast Fire (4 MOA auto-intensity), or one other.... forgetting the brand right now. All about $200.

Why do most of the pros use the C-More? Sponsorship, or quality? If so, standard adjustment, or "click"? High-mount, or standard rail mount? 8 MOA or 4 MOA, smaller, why?

I'm going with the Tachtical Solutions 5" weaver rail specific for this gun and barrel. 

Advice?


----------



## Baldy

Well if you can't shoot that Gnats nuts off all you got to do is swing the barrel back and forth and knock them off. Don't think I ever seen one that long before. Good luck Jeff and keep us in the loop with that project.


----------

